# Hoyt Cam and Half + Tuning for Speed



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

I keep hearing that putting nocks on the string near the cam works very well to add a few fps on this cam. My question (on a 737) is how many nocks to try, how far from the cam, and should they be put on top and bottom or just the bottom cam. Thanks for any insight.
Jbird


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Hoyt Cam and Half + Tuning for Speed*

If you have the original string, the factory speeds nocks are about 5 inches up from the tip of the bottom cam, a starting point. Bowtech use to have them too. After you have your bow setup, shooting with everything on it, you will need access to a chronograph for a good period of time. You add speed nocks (brass nocking points will work) one at at time at specific points until you see a speed increase or decrease. Note: of the Hoyt bows I have, two have 2 and one has 3 about that 5 inches of above.


----------



## kyost (Aug 16, 2004)

On my Ultra Elite with the original cam.5, one nock set placed 3" from each axle yields 2 FPS. With two nock sets, I only gain one. Any further from the axle slowed it down.

The cam.5 + may be different, but I haven't played with one to tell.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I use 3 nocks on the top and bottom and gained 6 fps. I will have to measure to get an exact number but I think they are about 2.5 inches from where the string touches the cam.


----------



## EldredArcher (Jan 21, 2007)

*vantage x 8*

four of the red ones started about an inch away from where the cam meets the string on each end with a gain of 5 fps......seems the closer to the cams i got the faster it went.......i think it works along the lines of the perimeter weighted cam technology in mathews single cams except the weights on the strings instead


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> wow 6fps ! really didnt know they could make that much difference, so contradictive since almost everything you hear is less on the string equals more speed.


The trick is to reduce string oscillation at a primary node, transferring more "E" to the string.

You might want to grab a T.R.U Speed Ball if you can find one, they are easy on the serving, and very easy to adjust. I noticed that my Seven 37 no longer had them though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TMan51 said:


> The trick is to reduce string oscillation at a primary node, transferring more "E" to the string.
> 
> You might want to grab a T.R.U Speed Ball if you can find one, they are easy on the serving, and very easy to adjust. I noticed that my Seven 37 no longer had them though.


That is the method that I prefer


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

I just got a 737, did you ever find a preferred measurement for the nocks?


----------

